# My GA16 turbo



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Haven't really posted pics. of my setup so I figured I'd throw one up. 

Current Engine bay shot: 











FMIC shot









This setup is going bye bye. It will be repalced with a GT28RS turbo, new IC piping, new intake pipe, Cobra MAF, JGY fuel rail, MSD 50lb injectors, Walboro 255 lph fuel pump, and Aquamist water injection. Lets see what the bottom end can hold  

For those that have not seen the dyno. car is making 249 WHP and 211 WTQ at 13.5 PSI


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks slow.


















J/P

Lookinjg good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammmmmmmmmmnn. 

wes, was i right in understanding that you are only using the TOP mounting tab on the FMIC?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dammmmmmmmmmnn.
> 
> wes, was i right in understanding that you are only using the TOP mounting tab on the FMIC?


No, my core does not have the top tab. I made brackets and used all 4 of the tabs on the top and bottom of the IC. 

2 mount to the bumper core support, the other 2 mount to the bottom of the radiator core support.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

damn thats clean....might I add that grill is lookin pimp too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that an oil catch can or what wes? (where the batter use to be)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is that an oil catch can or what wes? (where the batter use to be)


Yes, Greddy catch can, keeps the turbo nice and clean...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i want one! is yours also water cooled, because i know you have a turbo timer as well, right?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks DAMN GOOD MAN


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

nice job Wes, top quality as always :cheers: 
u got to give me a ride sometime in that beast


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i want one! is yours also water cooled, because i know you have a turbo timer as well, right?


Water cooled, no turbo timer.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

looks awsome wes :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wes, you get a big :thumbup: from me. Your car looks awesome. I'm jealous.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is your car still on jackstands?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is your car still on jackstands?


I took those pics. on Monday..... 

But as of today it's torn apart again, I just have fun taking it all apart, heh I can take the turbo setup off in about 35 minutes and I mean everything.

Interior is gutted right now as well. Factory sound deadning has been removed and I am working on removing the sound deadning that I installed in the trunk...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome. are you gonna keep it gutted once the motor is back in?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> I took those pics. on Monday.....
> 
> But as of today it's torn apart again, I just have fun taking it all apart, heh I can take the turbo setup off in about 35 minutes and I mean everything.
> 
> Interior is gutted right now as well. Factory sound deadning has been removed and I am working on removing the sound deadning that I installed in the trunk...


I think Wes has wayyyyyyyyyy tooooo much free time...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> I think Wes has wayyyyyyyyyy tooooo much free time...


HAHA that's funny.... 

The carpet and panels are going back in with the exception of the rear seats top and bottom. I am trying to stay within SM class rules in SCCA.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

hope you're documenting some of this.. you know the door is open


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> hope you're documenting some of this.. you know the door is open


Every step...... 

I hope to have quite a bit of new material in the coming months.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very very nice :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice, but it doesn't bling like mike youngs, but its all good, love the car.. what kind of grill is that..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

stillen, and it has just as much bling as MYoung just not as many stickers......j/p


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psulemon said:


> nice, but it doesn't bling like mike youngs, but its all good, love the car.. what kind of grill is that..



why waste money on bling when you can use it for the new turbo and fuel system like he is...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey how much would you sell the intercooler piping for?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why waste money on bling when you can use it for the new turbo and fuel system like he is...


cuz its fun throwing your money away


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psulemon said:


> cuz its fun throwing your money away



tell me about it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> stillen, and it has just as much bling as MYoung just not as many stickers......j/p


Stickers in photos are for the sponsors... like the windshield banners...those come off after photos are taken...lol

bling, I guess... never really ever thought my car could be considered bling..... but you won't notice it much looking at my rear tail lights as I pull farther and farther away for you...lol


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn man, so beatiful, your car is the inspiration for all ga16 owners around, keep up the good work


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thats a damn good job wes... i still love the octopus tubing..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why waste money on bling when you can use it for the new turbo and fuel system like he is...


Actually you may not consider it bling but all of the piping is either ceramic or powder coated, no spray paint here. I have over $300 in coatings on the piping so I wouldn't say I didn't spend $$$ on it. Every part serves a purpose or it isn't on there. 

Oh and quit chatting in my thread....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Hey how much would you sell the intercooler piping for?


Actually I will end up using quite a bit of it. I will cut it up and re-weld it to suit my needs because I can't get what's it's worth and I'm not giving it away....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> bling, I guess... never really ever thought my car could be considered bling..... but you won't notice it much looking at my rear tail lights as I pull farther and farther away for you...lol


i dont know wes.. i think mike wants to race you.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psulemon said:


> i dont know wes.. i think mike wants to race you.


He wasn't talking to me, I know that for sure. He was talking to the rest of you .......

Besides I only race in the twisties


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> He wasn't talking to me, I know that for sure. He was talking to the rest of you .......


i think he was only talking to nuskool by the way.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> He wasn't talking to me, I know that for sure. He was talking to the rest of you .......
> 
> Besides I only race in the twisties


then lets see the twisties race.. ahaha.. j/k


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

hey wes, you're in WI right. Where are you? Milwaukee?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> hey wes, you're in WI right. Where are you? Milwaukee?


I am in Salem, close to lake Geneva, I autocross in Milwaukee though.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

There's a meet this Sunday in Oconomiwoc, ha ha i can't spell it! Check the midwest part of the forums.


----------

